# New filly I might be getting!



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

I've been wanting to get another horse so my cousin can go trail riding with me. My aunts friend rescued a horse from a neighbors who just had her tied up to their porch with no food or water. They got her a month ago, and they showed me pics, you could count every rib on her body. She looks a lot better already.
They know nothing about her but she looks like a QH about 2 years old. 
I know it'll be a good while until I can get her to where we can start riding her but there's something about her that I just really like. She's never been taught anything but I taught her to lunge today and she let me pick up all four of her feet, though she's never had it done before. I'll be going back next weekend to work with her again and I'll bring my good camera with me next 
What do you guys think of her? Also any name suggestion would be great!

























Me lunging her for the first time

















My cousin lunging, and it was his first time doing it on a lunge line


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

She is cute  She looks Arab or Morgan or a X... 
Ahaha I'm not really good with names but can't wait until you find the one for her  Pretty Girl!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Thank you, I'm really excited to see where everything will go with her. 
Ok I was thinking she might have some Arab in her but I have seen younger Qh's that look Arab like when their younger. I guess time and weight will tell.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Definitely looks QH to me, possibly even with a touch of TB in her to account for the longish face.
Beautiful color! Good luck with her!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

She looks like a nice girl who appreciates having a job to do and a good home. If her attitude is this good and she likes being worked with & accepting new things, that is priceless. Horses with a good attitude make them very valuable.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

waresbear: Exactly what I think! The best horses I've had were all free, including my mare now.
Im really excited to go back and see her next weekend!

Also were going to name her Estella!!


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

My first overall impression is that I really like her. Although she does seem to have an ewe-neck, she's very balanced, she has very nice conformation, IMO. Plus... She's grey. I love greys, lol. I like her movement from what I can see, too. And she has an excellent eye, she looks like a great horse to work with, smart and kind. Good luck with her, she's lovely and I'm sure she'll mature into a great little mare. Very pretty name too!


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

I REALLY like her. She's such a pretty girl, and my favourite colour too .


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow she is super pretty! Love the color, sounds like she has a good personality too!


----------



## sinsin4635 (Dec 1, 2009)

Cute mare. Maybe shes an Apendix, Quarter/TB.


----------



## KarrotKreek (Mar 31, 2012)

Name suggestion:
Grayce


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

soenjer55 said:


> I like her movement from what I can see, too. And she has an excellent eye, she looks like a great horse to work with, smart and kind. Good luck with her, she's lovely and I'm sure she'll mature into a great little mare. Very pretty name too!


Yep I like her a lot as well. When I heard about we I did not expect see this when I rounded the corner!

She's also very commutative horse. She likes to nicker a lot and nuzzle 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

She's pretty!! I like Faith or Destiny for a name.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Thank you! I like those names too but I think we're gonna name her Estella


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I like that name too! :smile:


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks!! I think it fits her perfectly!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Treasure popped into my head the second i saw her lol shes a cutie good luck with her! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

What a cutie! I love her color!!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

BarrelracingArabian said:


> Treasure popped into my head the second i saw her lol shes a cutie good luck with her!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ohh I like that name too!!



csimkunas6 said:


> What a cutie! I love her color!!


Yes me too!!


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Did you get her or still thinking about it?


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Ray MacDonald said:


> Did you get her or still thinking about it?


Not yet, hopefully I'll be picking her up next weekend. I've got to get another pen built this week!


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Oh fun! We will need some more pictures


----------



## Valentina (Jul 27, 2009)

How about Steely Resolve (for Steel Gray and resolved to make it through life no matter how tough)?


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice looking horse-hope you do get her!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Valentina said:


> How about Steely Resolve (for Steel Gray and resolved to make it through life no matter how tough)?


There's an idea! I think I'm going give that name suggestion to my boss.
He's starting registering names for our two year olds and one of the fillies that's steel grey. That's if you don't mind 



Cacowgirl said:


> Nice looking horse-hope you do get her!


Im officially getting her! She'll be coming home sometime next week. I've got her ride set up, just have to set a date!!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Just got the worst possible phone call this morning. The people have decided to keep her


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

omgpink said:


> Just got the worst possible phone call this morning. The people have decided to keep her


Oh no!!!! Sorry to hear that! What a bummer!!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh poooooooooooh!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Yepp it sucks but I've got two more horses I'm going to look at this weekend!


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

That really sucks  any other prospects?


----------



## horsesrmylife (May 14, 2012)

hope uget her or i will lol


----------

